
Coronavirus sparks nationwide strikes in Italy - bryanrasmussen
https://www.politico.eu/article/coronavirus-sparks-nationwide-strikes-in-italy/
======
onyva
Good for them. The world runs on the backs of these people. It’s sad though
that tech and social media did not lead to greater social justice, it took a
virus.

------
shadowprofile77
It's comforting in a way, to see that Italy even now isn't so overburdened by
the pandemic that it can't engage in its time-honored habit of striking at the
drop of a hat.

------
gentleman11
Frontline workers should get massive hazard pay right now, but they have no
bargaining power. Never have had any

